# High oil temp in engine ea888 gen 2 with turbo k04



## Nuno Lopes (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello,

Hello I Have a Jetta 2.0 tsi from 2011 with a turbo k04 install.

Now i have a oil temp problema, even with low boost and low speed the oil temp goes to 250 ºF.

I opened the engine and there is no problema inside every thing ok, oil pressure ok.

Does someone can help me with information?

Is it possibel to have this problema with a turbo kit k04 in the engine ea888 gen 2?

My best regards


----------

